# Rhododendron poisoning!



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Puking green and foaming at the mouth - drenched with 1/2c black tea, ginger, oil, baking soda. What else can I do? My husband through a broken branch of the rhoddi into the pen. He didn't know it was posoinous!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

And - do I treat everyone or just those with symptoms?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need activated charcoal asap.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Ditto. You can get the charcoal at any drug store.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you can't find charcoal, use milk of magnesia to flush out the toxins. Good luck!


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Well - all 3 does started showing symptoms at different times. I drenched each of them with a recipe I found. I drenched one of them twice - she seems the sickest! I'm hoping I got to them early enough. What should I look for in them in the morning? Would it be too late at that point to administer charcoal? I couldn't run to town to get it tonight! All of them are my milkers and I had to milk one of them while she puked all over the stand :-( I'm pregnant and puked right along with her!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

What was in the recipe? It really would have been best if they had gotten activated charcoal or milk of magnesia. 

If you can't find the activated charcoal you can start a fire, get some coals, and once they cool off mix that and give that. Charcoal from an unused aquarium filter has also been proven to do the trick. 

One of my does got a hold of a Rhododendron leaf. Just that caused the reaction your seeing. My vet gave Atropine to slow her heart rate, Activated Charcoal, Sub Q fluids in an IV bag, and then a 7 day course of Penicillin, in case anything had gotten in her lungs, to prevent her from developing pneumonia. She made a full recovery, but we had the vet working on her within an hour of seeing her first vomit.

Because of how long this has gone on, if they are still hanging in there I would suggest just calling a vet. -if you have that option.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are still alive this morning, I would still use the charcoal. But get it now.


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Husband went to town for charcoal - I'm going to give it to them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

I've also got a call in to a vet - I couldn't get a response last night!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## grindylo (May 15, 2014)

Oh man, I hope they pull through! 
This seemed really important to know how to handle so I'm curious what to do.
I have a refill supply of aquarium activated charcoal and a bottle of Equate version MOM. If I needed to, what exactly would I do with them? Crush the charcoal and mix with MOM and syringe it down their throats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would want to do charcoal or MOM. Not both. The activated charcoal needs to be put in water so you can give orally.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I sure hope they pull through ok. I bet your poor hubby feels awful. Sending good thoughts to you all.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

How are they? I had a goat eat poisonous bushes once, quite a few years ago. He had bad green scours and was down for three days. It was my first goat, I had no access to the internet, no idea how to help him, and I called ton of vets looking for anybody who could help me. No one knew anything about goats. Then, after a few days he got it all out of his system, and he was fine! He completely got his health back, even though I was unable to do anything to help him. I hope you have the same outcome for your girls!


----------

